# Doc Chronic Master Kush Grow Newb Grower



## Papaya123 (May 7, 2008)

Well I have waited and now I have begun my grow journey.
Materials:
Doc Chronic Master Kush
Ebb n Flow, 25 gal res with a 3xx4 tray
Rockwool
1k watt ballast with 1k watt MH (Metal Hailde) Bulb
3 in 1 meter
GH Boost Bloom and Grow
Mylar (Still need to biuld my tent, gonna get to that tonite)
I went to the hydro store and this guy tries to slap me with all these things 
that i felt was not necessary. He tried to get me to buy a inline fan with a filter and a co2 reg and tank which i did not buy. I was planning to use a couple of reg house fans for exhaust and cooling and for the co2 ( after reading a doing some research) i probably wont need that until nearing my flowering stage (please contradict, im all up for advice) and he also told me about this certain pharmy nute called Top secret, if anyone has heard any feedback or has used it please tell me your opinion on it. My friend also tells me about not exposing the roots to any light since it will shock the plant or roots and will probably end up dying, i kind of doubt that because of all the pics ive seen in these forum where ive seen fellow members takes pictures of the roots and being exposed to light. well anywys here is my day one progress, not much but hey not really much to describe on my progress since its only day one ^^
Day one
Purchased all my material and began on the germination process by using the paper towel and a freezer bag.


----------



## snuggles (May 7, 2008)

Good luck, and I'm not sure 100% but the only time I have used CO2 was during flower. And I have never heard of Top Secret


----------



## Papaya123 (May 11, 2008)

I have some germed seeds that i started about a week ago. I used the shot glass with water technique on one of the seeds just to experiment, the seeds popped very well then i transfered the seed to a paper towel where the growth rate increased. I popped the 9 seeds into the shot glass untill i saw mm long white tail then transfered into a paper towel, yesterday i set them up in a propagation tray with the mini cylinder shaped rockwools. I soaked the rockwool in a ph balanced water of 5.5 (give or take) last night. The first seed that was germed are growing quite well, i got 2 lil leaf buddies that just sprouted, the other seeds grew at a faster rate in the rockwool after i set them in, after one night the half of the 9 seeds are already about to shed their shell and the other half have a healthy looking root growth. The prop tray was about only 8 US and the rockwool cylinder ran about 9 US. If u want to use it make sure u soak the rockwool in a ph balnced water for about 40 minutes then stick the seeds in there. I currently have a flouro light about 12 inches from the top of the rockwool.


I will get some pics when i have the chance asap


----------



## FLA Funk (May 12, 2008)

Hell yea man. Any kind of Kush is so so nice. I'll be looking forward to seeing these mature. Best of luck Papaya.


----------



## Sin inc (May 12, 2008)

kusk kusk and more kush bring it on


----------



## Papaya123 (May 12, 2008)

Thanks for your luck guys! Hopefully i can show u guys some great smoke after im done. Well here are the pics i promised, the 1st pics is at 7days old from seed till now. Im still witing for the rest to look like pic one. I have a blue aquarium light over it for now until i can transplant it into my ebb n flow sytem under a 6oo watt ballast with a Metal Halide Bulb. I currently have a 1k watt but im going to return it for a 600 since i forgot to take the electric bill into consideration. Well here a pic of my tray and 7 day result from one of the seeds. The stems is about 2 inches, seems kinda long in my opinion, i was thinking about putting the light closer so that way i wont have any tall lanky plant but instead short bushy ones. Advice is much appreciated.


----------



## Papaya123 (May 12, 2008)

more pics


----------



## Papaya123 (May 12, 2008)

Im gonna start biuding my tent soon with a bunch of 2x4's and mylar and i will get some pics of that soon. If there are anything im doing wrong please tell me, great advice would be needed for great plants thx^^


----------



## gagjababy (May 12, 2008)

You should get an inline fan if your using the 600 or 100, the CO2 is not necessary but if you want to keep the temps in check you need to vent the hot air out of the grow room.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (May 12, 2008)

Nice setup! I will be watching this grow closely. GL


----------



## Papaya123 (May 13, 2008)

thx gagja and big buds, your repsonses are very appreciated. Bigbuds i will keep you informed on the grow, advice would be great since this is my first time, im thinking about tranplanting the big to the ebb n flow sytem and start feeding it after another week.


----------



## smokybear (May 13, 2008)

I will be pulling up a chair to watch your grow. I wish I could help you more but I'm useless when it comes to hydro. I will try my best though. Keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Papaya123 (May 13, 2008)

thx smoke! the more to watch the better i can grow


----------



## Papaya123 (May 17, 2008)

Well got a 600w MH conversion bulb almost done with my tent, beeeeeen reeeeeeeaaaaallllly lazzzzzzzzzy.


----------



## Papaya123 (May 19, 2008)

Last pic of rockwools soaking in a 6.0 ph balanced water. Im going to get the mylar walls up when i transplant everything. The biuld looks kinda amatuer but eh im proud of it lol


----------



## Papaya123 (May 29, 2008)

ok some more pics of my babies


----------



## FLA Funk (May 29, 2008)

Heck yeah, they are on their way. Best of luck Papaya!


----------



## Papaya123 (May 30, 2008)

Thx Funk, i just cant wait for the flowering stage


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 30, 2008)

How close do you have your light? And which light re you using right now????


----------



## FLA Funk (May 30, 2008)

I'm right there with ya on that one. Patience is the key but we are all so anxious right? Haha, keep em growin.


----------



## Papaya123 (May 30, 2008)

I am using a 600 watt metal halide bulb and the light is probably around 7-8 inches away. At first there has been alot of stretching as you can see, but i lowered the light after that and they seem to be growing wider instead of longer, i also did a lil stem pinching and that also helped out in stopping the stretch.


----------



## crazyc411 (May 30, 2008)

looks like you have everything under control . nice choice of strain, i'll be watching because if i can keep growing i'll probably choose this strain too. good luck!


----------



## Papaya123 (May 31, 2008)

Thanks crazy! well if i keep everything at a steady pace hopefully i can get some good smoke so i will let u know when everything is rdy i also ordered some white widow so i cant wait for those to come in and smoke that, i remember smoking white widow back in the days and i enjoyed the smoke very much because it was such a mellow good high (which i prefer)^^


----------



## lyfr (Jun 4, 2008)

right on dude, i like your set-up.  nice room too.  ill be watchin fa'sho.
things to watch for IMO(i also E&B in rockwool)
1)the white res. may give you algae probs..read up on h202 for this
2)get/make RW covers or they will get algae which may/may not cause root problems.
3)change res _*every week*_ to avoid many problems(nute lockout,imbalance,ph probs,etc) and faster/healthier growth
4) thanks for ebb and flowin, youll love it!


----------



## Papaya123 (Jun 4, 2008)

LOL i just ran into algae problems and i posted it into the sick plants and problem forums and then check out my rep comments and then u gave me the answer hhah thx man. ^^ but other then the algae problems, the plants are much bigger then the last pics. I will get them up sooon.


----------



## lyfr (Jun 4, 2008)

glad to help...and you may already know this(i didnt) but when you flip to 12/12 those plants will double or triple in height, probably triple with the master kush...if i remember right there be some sativa in dat strain. well, gotta go put up my new 6in yieldmaster air-cooled hood and inline fan and figure out what to do with my new mothers when i flip!


----------



## Papaya123 (Jun 5, 2008)

I did not know that, i thought all the major growth was in during veg cycle. Im glad to hear that they willl grow a bit bigger. I also did a res change yesterday
New res change 15 gallons
PPM 790
PH 5.8
Room temp 69-74
Humidty 40
You can also see the yellow spots on the furthest plant on the first pic. Is that a bug problem?


----------



## Papaya123 (Jun 5, 2008)

dsd


----------



## lyfr (Jun 5, 2008)

those spots look to big to be mitesIMO. if you get little droplets of water on your leaves they can cause this by magnifiing the intensity of the light thus burning a little spot where the drop is. are you developing more spots? are the old spots getting larger?  BTW, like the caps!


----------



## Papaya123 (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks lyfr it was your idea ^^. I never really sprayed water on the leaves. I've seen that yellow dot on one of my plants from when it was a seedling and its has been spreading to the next plant. All my other plants aren't showing those dots........yet. I dont know what it is and i dont know how to fix it. PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## lyfr (Jun 6, 2008)

dont worry too much about it unless its a rapidly progressing,continuing problem.  check under leaves for dark dots with mag.glass and watch the dark spots and see if they move(you may not be able to see details of bug).  also look for little white balls kinda like grains of salt...those are eggs.  if all this ckecks out,  try backin off your light a couple inches as the light from 600 may be too intense at 8in...i keep my 400 8-10in away.  even though heat isnt a factor with your vented hood the you get still get light too close.  that 600 should penetrate fine from 10-12in IMO.  BTW, every leaf aint gonna stay perfect, my first grow i worried about every spot on every leaf.  now i just keep a close eye on them unless its a continuing/progressing problem.


----------



## lyfr (Jun 6, 2008)

View attachment 62437


View attachment 62438

im not worried about these...yet.  if same type damage starts movin up plant or to multiple leaves then i worry.  till then i ckeck what i can, bugs-temp-ph, and leave em alone.  BTW, if this aint the best way to go about it someone please tell papaya as i only got 4 grows so far.


----------



## Papaya123 (Jun 6, 2008)

I actually did see some black tiny little specs grouped up under the leaf. I tried rubbing the back of the leaf with my finger to see if they come off and they dont.


----------



## lyfr (Jun 6, 2008)

i think you should cut off an untouched damaged part/leaf so you can thoroughly inspect for bugs with a magnifying glass/scope.  if you have'em you need to know asap as they multiply by the thousands


----------



## Papaya123 (Jun 6, 2008)

Im gonna get to that asap thx lyfr, you've been a big help


----------



## Afghan#1 (Jun 9, 2008)

I like youre tent set up, Im going to build my own soon as soon as I have the time.  Im growing OG Kush, theyre growing fast and strong.  will need the tent real soon.  Gl to ya.


----------



## Papaya123 (Jun 14, 2008)

Thx Afghan!! I am currently on my 2nd week of flowering and going to friends house to check em out later, he told me that there are 3 females but imma go and check just in case. I will get some pics of them up later tonight


----------



## wakebud77 (Jun 14, 2008)

looking great papaya. cant wait to see what the kidies look like.


----------



## Papaya123 (Jun 14, 2008)

Thx Wakebud, here they are at the begining of 2nd week of flower. The tallest one is a female, thank god. Im just waiting for the rest to show their sex, hopefully i wont have a cockfest in the tray lol


----------



## Roken (Jun 14, 2008)

Looking good!
                    I really like the set-up man, it looks very clean.  Master kush is one of my favorite kush's, and platnum master x fiya kush has to be my fav, it just wreck's you!.  I know this info is a little late but using C02 during vegitation really helps speed up development and metaboilism.  I used to just use C02 only for veg, the results are amazing, they grow just so fast and fat and thick.  Anyhow the grow's looking great man, cant wait to see those master kush cola's shine and glisten!.  Peace and Love!!!!!!!!!!
Roken.


----------



## Papaya123 (Jun 14, 2008)

thx roken!!! i was gonna use the co2 as well but i kinda spent alot of money on my current set upsooooo money is and always is an issue. i am going to use it on my next grow which will be white widow.


----------



## Papaya123 (Jun 18, 2008)

Mid 2nd flowering week, and found out that i have 6/7 females which is great. Sorry i prefer females in my life and the same goes with plants, so i had to do my alpha male syndrome and take em out. get some pics of it up soon. Thx guys for checkin up on my journal


----------

